# Ukraine Muffin Fuzz Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## zgrav (Apr 17, 2022)

extremely cool design!  maybe the guideline has not yet been shared?  I have been emailing with Matt about the project.


----------



## benny_profane (Apr 17, 2022)

Only the reverb campaign is the 250/dist+, the IG auction is going to keep going.


----------

